# Reliability: 99 Sentra GXE vs 04 Sentra 1.8 S ... help!



## emjay8 (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm looking at a B14 1999 Sentra GXE with 95,000 miles. Around $3,000 private party sale.

Local dealer has a B15 2004 Sentra 1.8 S with same miles and double the cost.

My primary concern is reliability. I've been reading that the B14 commonly goes 200,000 - 300,000 miles. Is this to be expected with the 2004?

The reliability section of MSN Autos says a problem in 1999 was the Distributor
1999 Nissan Sentra Reliability - MSN Autos

They give 2004 good marks on everything
2004 Nissan Sentra Reliability - MSN Autos


What do you guys think? Spend the extra money or not?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

B14 over a B15 any day...
Distributor problems in the '99? No more than any other car methinks. I'd rather swap out a shot distributor than hunt for bad grounds in a B15.
Those MSN Auto reliability ratings? Garbage...
And the 1.8 isn't just a bored/stroked 1.6. It's a different motor altogether...apples and oranges.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I agree... The B14's were very dependable. I don't recall distributors being that much of a problem on them. Biggest problem I see is the upper timing chain wearing out and the chain jumping, but if you replace it every 100,000 miles or so, you can prevent any serious problems. One problem with the 1.8L in the B15 is head gaskets failing and occasionally you'll see a bad cylinder head.


----------

